# 2016 almost spring vintage bicycle and car swap meet -puyallup washington



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 8, 2016)

Here we go! It's time to register for the 2016 ALMOST SPRING VINTAGE BICYCLE AND CAR SWAP MEET ,March 12th and 13th at the Washington State Fairgrounds.The bicycle swap portion will be in a heated giant tent. Lot's of room,plus will be open for two days this year.Lots of cool vintage, antiques,vintage car parts and lots of browsers looking for vintage anything ....Plus if you have a cool bike that you would like to show there will be a place set aside for a vintage bicycle display roped off .There will be a People choice trophy fro the peoples choice...Should a great time in Puyallup,Washington ......


----------



## Cdollar4 (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm going for sure.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes I'm there!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 16, 2016)

OOOHH...I need a VACATION!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 17, 2016)

keep it going....lets here from the guys and gals up north in Canada...Seattle ..South in Oregon...Idaho...California....


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 18, 2016)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> keep it going....lets here from the guys and gals up north in Canada...Seattle ..South in Oregon...Idaho...California....




I am in eastern Oregon...and I need that vacation because the last time I had one I had a car and went to Grangeville, Idaho, well over ten years ago. I haven't been to Tacoma since 1992. That would be a great vacation though. I hope you have a great show though!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 18, 2016)

It's a really nice large area and warm also I really enjoyed the show nice people too.


----------



## eisopt (Jan 30, 2016)

I will be there...looking for parts for a 1937 Huffman Fleetwood I just bought on the CABE


----------



## gsivley (Feb 4, 2016)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> keep it going....lets here from the guys and gals up north in Canada...Seattle ..South in Oregon...Idaho...California....



I'll be there ... Looking for a 3 gill bent tank for my 1941 Roadmaster project.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 5, 2016)

Can't wait....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 14, 2016)

OK ,here is the deal..As we know for an event to be successful,it takes participation.As of today(2-14-16) only 6 booths have been reserved.At this weekends swap meet ,there was a bunch of old bikes that showed up and most sold,so that there said that the bike are in great demand.This swap is in a great location,not only do you get walk ins for the bike swap but also get the old car  and hot rod guys looking for that classic bike.Remember  this swap you can set up Friday or set up Saturday.You do not have to stay the whole weekend,you can leave on Saturday if you wish.Nice heated inside booths. There will be a bicycle display in the Showplex building with a trophy for the peoples choice ..I am not the one putting this show on ,but I would like to see a good turnout for sellers and buyers.....Lets do this !


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 19, 2016)

Only 6 that's a shame this is a really fun swap. Little more on cost but this because they rent the best biggest tent. It's super large.  the best part it's warm and no rain.  Plenty of space to sell and sit.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 29, 2016)

Almost here!!!!


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (Feb 29, 2016)

I'll be on the hunt for a 1937-39 prewar Schwinn truss fork for a Schwinn b-67 dual curved top tube I just picked that has the OG AS springer on it, this will be my first show..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 29, 2016)

TheTrikeGuy said:


> I'll be on the hunt for a 1937-39 prewar Schwinn truss fork for a Schwinn b-67 dual curved top tube I just picked that has the OG AS springer on it, this will be my first show..



Cool! I will be cruising the show on Friday's set up day on my 37 Ba67..AWESOMENESS


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (Mar 1, 2016)

Sweet! Hey Gary what fork are you running on yours? Any photos?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 2, 2016)

TheTrikeGuy said:


> Sweet! Hey Gary what fork are you running on yours? Any photos?



Hi ,Just the stock truss rod fork ...one of my favorite riders.Here is a couple pics ....


----------



## AJ Werks (Mar 2, 2016)

Will be in the tent, with vintage custom semi-recumbents and bike parts.  Here's a teaser!  Jim from AJ Werks.


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Hi ,Just the stock truss rod fork ...one of my favorite riders.Here is a couple pics ....View attachment 291143 View attachment 291144



Sweet ride man!


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

TheTrikeGuy said:


> Sweet ride man!



That's the fork I'm diggin as well if you know of any let me know


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 3, 2016)

TheTrikeGuy said:


> That's the fork I'm diggin as well if you know of any let me know



I believe that style of fork was used on most pre 40 Schwinns...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 7, 2016)

Getting closer ! Looks like perfect INDOOR SWAP MEET WEATHER for the forecast....Lets do this! Remember ,not only do you get the bibe community,but you also get the car community looking for that cool vintage bike to go with there hot rods,customs or originals ...Awesome opportunity to sell those projects,originals,parts  or whatever you have...Spaces still available...Show up either Friday or Saturday...


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 7, 2016)

Remember... only you can prevent swap meet disasters. Be there


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 8, 2016)

ATTENTION ALL RUSTAHOLICS-RUST JUNKIES! GET YOUR RUST FIX AT THE 36TH ANNUAL MODEL A GALLOPIN GERTIE BICYCLE AND OLD CAR PARTS SWAP MEET ..THIS WEEKEND (MARCH 12TH FRIDAY SET-UP)  SATURDAY 13TH ) ..VINTAGE CAR PARTS ,WHOLE VINTAGE CARS,VINTAGE BICYCLE PARTS ...GOING TO BE A FUN TIME IN PUYALLUP WASHINGTON ...


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 11, 2016)

It's here...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 11, 2016)

great time today ,,,TOMORROW to bring more treasures....Let the fun begin!


----------

